# Anubias and Greenspot



## Ejack (19 Mar 2009)

Hi Guys

Was wondering if any of you can give me some good tips on looking after Anubias. Currently the ones in my tank seem to suffer from Green Spot, and no matter what I do I can't seem to get rid of it. I do 50% water changes a week and dose 5ml of TPN+ and Easy Carbo a day as well as feed CO2 into the tank. But still nothing seems to be able to stop the dreaded green spot from going away.

Any help or advice appreciated.


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

I believe green spot algae can be tackled with increased phosphate, but may also be down to poor CO2/circulation in that area of your tank.

Check out JamesC's excellent algae guide here:

http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/algae.htm


----------



## Ejack (19 Mar 2009)

Hmmm, Please correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't TPN+ have phospate? If not can someone recommend a good fertiliser to use to assist in getting rid of this?


----------



## Ejack (19 Mar 2009)

Just found out that Easy do Easy Life Fosfo which should increase my phosohate. THe CO2 and circulation in my tank is pretty good so pretty certain that that isn't the cause of the Green Spot. 

Has anyone used Easy Life Fosfo before? If so, any recommendations on how much to use and how often?


----------



## Steve Smith (19 Mar 2009)

I've just bought some, but not started using it yet so couldn't really say...  I know Dan and George, amongst others, have used the whole range of EasyLife products.


----------



## ceg4048 (20 Mar 2009)

Well gosh, why would you want to buy yet another product when the product that you are already using has PO4 :?: If you have a phosphate related algae then why not just add more TPN+? I would suggest that if you wanted to increase PO4 levels then a much more cost effective way to go would be to simply use KH2PO4 (Garden Direct PO4 ) which is about 100X cheaper than any commercial phosphate product.

Anubias is particularly susceptible to GSA, especially on older leaves and especially when exposed to full light. These older leaves should be simply removed as long as new leaves are being produced.

Cheers,


----------



## Ejack (20 Mar 2009)

Hey Ceg

Thanks for the advice, really sorry at my noobishness, I'm still trying to learn the art of keeping aquarium plants and what to do to prevent or fix a problem that has happened. Originally I did up the daily dosage of TPN+ for about 2 weeks, newer leaves were stil aftected by it but not as much the older ones but that was with roughly 10ml daily dosage of TPN+. Wasn't too sure wether adding more TPN+ daily would a) be helpful and b) be harmful to the fish/tank.

I've never used KH2PO4 before, is it quite difficult to use? Anything that I should be aware of when using it?


----------



## JamesC (20 Mar 2009)

TPN+ is very lean on PO4. You can always make your own Easylife Fosfo by adding 4.0g of mono potassium phosphate to 500ml of water. This is exactly the same except that it doesn't come with a pretty bottle.

10ml in 500 litres of tank water gives 0.1ppm phosphate.

I would add 0.2ppm PO4 daily along with your other dosing. So for your tank size this comes to about 5ml daily.

James


----------



## Steve Smith (20 Mar 2009)

I have a whole heap of dry ferts, I could send you some KH2PO4 if you'd like...  Only needs to be dosed a tiny amount per day (check the EI article on the main site).

PM me your address and I'll get a little off in the post to you.


----------



## Ejack (20 Mar 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys, really appreciate it.

PM Sent to you Steve cheers mate

Still taken aback by how nice, cool and generous the folk on these forums are.

I'll make a donation to the site to show my appreciation


----------

